# 5D4 Autofocus doesn't work in Camera Connect/Eos utility



## abbebus (Oct 27, 2016)

I can't get autofocus to work when using my Eos 5D mark IV with a wifi-connection to my smartphone (Camera connect) or Macbook (Eos utility).

Every other setting seems to work, I can touch the screen and place the autofocus box, and I can manually focus using the buttons in Camera connect and Eos Utility. But when I press the small autofocus button next to the shutter release button nothing happens. 

Does anyone know how to get this working?


----------



## dexstrose (Oct 27, 2016)

If it is same as the 6d, maybe this will help:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21961.msg419262#msg419262


----------



## abbebus (Oct 27, 2016)

dexstrose said:


> If it is same as the 6d, maybe this will help:
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21961.msg419262#msg419262



Yes, thanks. Problem solved.

I had my AF-on button set to toggle between One shot/AI servo. When I set it back to the original setting the AF works in Camera Connect Live view.

Actually I think this seems like a bug. In my opinion AF should work in Camera Connect no matter what you have customized the AF-on button to do. I hope Canon can correct this in a future firmware update.


----------



## vjlex (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks for the link to that thread. This is the post that worked for me:



throwfirewoodatme said:


> Chaps! I found a much better solution for this as I always shoot "back button focus". In the EOS Remote App, there is an option under settings "Show AF Button", turn that on and you get a second "shutter release" button that lets you auto focus before you shutter release.


----------

